# LMR Today



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Headed out to the river with my buddy Larry for some smallie action. Was the best day I have had so far this year. Overall, we caught 11 smallies, 10 of them in a 30 min period, almost 1 right after the other. Found a great hole!
Here are some pics of the better fish, including a Fat 16" I caught that had some strange splotches all over it. Looked like leeches but was just strange skin pigment. Was a healthy fish and it fought like heck! Cant wait to get back out and hit em again. All the fish were 12+ including 2 14"ers and 2 16"ers. The bite is starting to pick up!


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice smallies, man! I haven't fished for them in the rivers for a few years, and when I did it was always in the summer and fall. What are some good ways to go about trying to catch them in the spring? Do you use any live bait? I used to mainly fish the smallest size Rebel crawfish crankbaits, rooster tail spinners, and occasionally a Rapala minnow in the summer, and have had success on live crawlers and minnows in the fall.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice catches...extremely jealous!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Great Smallies!
I understand the splotches could be stains from wintering in holes lines with leaves, which is where they'd pick up leeches too.
If you look up RiverRat's posts from last year or before, he's got smallies with leeches and I think dark spots.
Way to go, I was going to try some tubes in LMR this afternoon, but don't have license yet! ;(
LMJ


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I never fish live bait, but you can catch em on shiners/chubs....alot of folks do, sounds like you are fishing baits that will work, it is just tougher to find fish early in the year. Fish are in deeper pools until they come out to feed during pre spawn. It is still "pre" pre-spawn...hehe


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

I went out as well today on the river and had equal success to LMR smallmouth and his friend. I was w/ young whiskers and we caught a total of 12. Thats one more than LMR and his partner...if Im not mistaken....HAHAHAh 
 
got 2 16's as well....and all the rest were between 13-15"

Here are a few of them...im still having an issue w/ posting these things...hope it works.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=22828&cat=all&limit=last1

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=22827&cat=all&limit=last1

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=22829&cat=all&limit=last1


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

nice Dave....but my "Splotchy" fish wins big fish! Hehe

I would say total weight for 3 fish too....lol

See you at the tourney!!


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

Hahaha......Yea great day of fishing!!!


----------



## Need A Boat (Mar 11, 2007)

Just registered this morning, been reading for a month or so. Where on the LMR were you fishing?


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

In the Water


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

I have fished the Littlemiami from South of Milford alll the way to it origin up north....And have caught fished along the entire river. Just gotta find the right water.


----------



## Need A Boat (Mar 11, 2007)

LMRsmallmouth said:


> In the Water


OK. I deserved that one. Where on the LMR did you catch the smallmouths.


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

I doubt you'll ever get a straight response to a question like that. No one in their right mind would post a location they are catching fish, neither would most people not in their right mind. Too many forum trolls will ruin the location. Best you might get is above/below Xenia, above/below Waynseville, etc. I think the LMR is roughly 100mi long, there should be lots of locations to find fish. I went on the LMR today but only waded about 200 yards of it. No fish but i'll keep trying. Good luck.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice early season action! Good job LMR.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

OK....South of John Bryan.... 
We put alot of effort and years of research to find our honey holes (Need a Boat). With alittle effort, you too can find your own honey holes. 85 miles of canoeable water in the LMR and too many public access points to count. Best bet is to grab a map of the river and start hunting. That is alot of the fun in itself. You feel really good when you stumble across a sweet spot that you found on your own. I have about 8-10 that always produce for me. Everyone wants others to catch fish too, but if we give up our holes then they wont be "our" holes anymore. Everyone on here is great about giving tips and tactics to help you on your way, but you will have to explore to find your own sweet spots. Like bigb16 stated, too many trolls. Try a PM next time and you might get some assistance getting started. Good luck in your adventures!


----------



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

LMRS, 

I agree with what you said and I appreciate your honesty. Some people will not even respond to a question about location and I can understand that, but at least you are willing to share your methods for locating and catching fish.

I caught my first SM last year, because of the techniques I learned on this site. I used what I learned on my stretch of the river, I did not ask people to give up their spots.

Just find a spot and fish it, I'll guarantee you will have a good time.

BlueWater


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

Yeah you could not possibly announce your productive spots here.You would have alot of baits in the water there. I am new. This is my first post. I tried by 42 and Roxanna a bit in the last few years. I have never got a bite. Granted just fishing a 50 yard stretch of pretty slack water for short periods of time. Any time I go for a day trip, I avoid LMR. But apparantly I just have to broaden my horizons. I just tear them up at the Great Miami, so I spend alot of time there when I am on the bank. Some days on the GMR is great for numbers but rare to see a 3+. I have not had a Bass bite yet this year. Betcha that changes this week, Good Luck All, Tight Lines. I am going to GMR Now for lunch hour.


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

Just got back. Not a bite.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey LMRsmallmouth, those are some nice smallies. What type of lures were you using? I am looking at getting out again soon, if the weather continues to cooperate.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks Bluewater....yup, plenty of fish to be caught EVERYWHERE in the river! Just takes patience and persistance!


----------



## BigSmallieMike (Oct 20, 2005)

Nice fish LMR - congradulations on a good day!

The beauty of having so much productively fishable water around is that all of us can have our great spots and never even know that we might "share" them with several other anglers...

Good luck to everyone catching new fish in old holes and old fish in new holes!


----------



## island (Jan 21, 2007)

need a boat, fisherman's quarters in dayton GIVES AWAY nice, detailed maps of our 3 local rivers. it would probably be a good start to your exploration of honey holes. 

p.s. if i got the name wrong (need a boat) i apologize. i may have gotten lost in the thread. (-: but anyway, good luck.


----------



## Need A Boat (Mar 11, 2007)

island said:


> need a boat, fisherman's quarters in dayton GIVES AWAY nice, detailed maps of our 3 local rivers. it would probably be a good start to your exploration of honey holes.
> 
> p.s. if i got the name wrong (need a boat) i apologize. i may have gotten lost in the thread. (-: but anyway, good luck.


WOW, I didnt think a little question would cause such a big stir. I live in Fairfield and just trying to use everyone's expertise to find a spot on the river where I could take my 10 yr old to find some smallies. Thanks for everyone's responses.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Post up some time when you can go and some one might take you along. I post up that I am going part of the time. If you see one of my post and can go. You can tag along.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

Walter! I havent seen you on the forum in quite some time!!!! Let me know how the fishing is going...well have to meet up sometime this year 4 some more fishing...Its been a good start to the year for me....GL out there


----------



## Mud Puppy (May 25, 2006)

I hoping to hit the LMR tomorrow if it doesnt rain but I dont like my chances because the forecast. It will be my first time on the LMR and I will be wading if possible. I dont have a lot of spots yet but I will be starting in parks hopefully staying on public property. Is the river wadable or is it too deep?


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

You can wade it....Thats how I have always fished it.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

1badmthrfisher I have yet to wet a line this year. Work and more work keeps me busy. Then again I do not mind the work, it lets me purchase fishing gear. I will be getting out real soon.


----------

